# HGB Fingerstick



## cedwards (Sep 4, 2007)

How do you code a Hemoglobin fingerstick?


----------



## kbarron (Sep 5, 2007)

*Fingerstick code*

85018 is what we use.


----------



## MJ4ever (Jan 16, 2008)

*Hemoglobin Fingerstick*

We can not code for the lab tests, so we code for the procedure code of the fingerstick, 36416.

Barb


----------



## wvmrpaggeot (Mar 6, 2008)

In our office we bill  85018 for the hemoglobin and 36416 for the fingerstick.  Most of my third party payors pay for both codes with the exception of Aetna.  They deny the fingerstick as incidental to the hemoglobin.


----------



## WHITEK (Nov 25, 2009)

*36416*

We are constantly getting denials for fingersticks, stating that they are bundeled into the procedure.  Is ther a modifier to use or should they be charged at all?


----------

